# Peeled Shrimp



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey, I've only recently started surf fishing hard this last year. I'm reading a lot of posters saying they use fresh dead peeled shrimp. What are the advantages to using peeled shrimp?

Do you commonly cut up shrimp so that it covers the hook or is it better to use a whole shrimp with shell on? 

I've also started using cut bait. What do you experienced folks consider the bestcut baitfor throwing atreds/sharks...?


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Last Year I was fishing around the gulf shores pier from the surf. I was using fresh dead shrimp. I was not catching anything. I saw a man a few yards down from me pulling in nice whiting one after another. I walked over to him and he was also using fresh dead shrimp but he peeled them before putting them on the hook. It made all the difference in the world. Why, I dont know. SO from then on, I would try it both ways. I would also just put on a piece big enough to fit the hook and it worked great for me. For reds, I like live pinfish or some type of live minnow. I remember catfishing several years back and this friend of my fathers was catching the heck out of catfish. Five times what I was catching. I asked him what his secret was. He pulled up one of my baits and said what are you trying to catch with that big hunk of bait. The catfish we were catching were small 2-3 lb yellow cats and they couldnt open there mouth enough to bite my bait. So once I downsized the size of the bait I started catching them. I learned that day to start thinking about the size of fish that I was targeting and use the appropriate size bait. Good luck


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

I always used peeled shrimp. Hook as many times as possable starting by were the head was and ending at the tail. This allows flexability and usuall hook 3 to 4 times. This helps the shrimp from getting jerked off a lot. Adding a hand full of salt a day or two before will also toughen the shrimp and increase the scent despersion. I have been doing this for about 5 years with great succes.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Just my opinion, but i peel my shrimp because i believe it releases more of a scent, why you want to use fresh shrimp. Also, an old Destin fishing captain here told me topeel them for pompano. 

How much shrimp depends on what you are fishing for, for example, pompano have smaller mouths, so I generally cut a normal shrimp in 2 pieces, little bigger than your thumbnail. Say the size of a large sandflea. For Redfish, a whole peeled shrimp, head off.

I generally try to hook the shrimp twice, but leave the barb part exposed.

Sometimes when using frozen shrimp (when you cant get fresh) it is a little mushy, so I leave the shell on until i hook it, then peel some of it off. The shell helps to hold it on.

For shark, which I dont really fish for, I have heard that cut bonito or ladyfish are good - anything bloody. They used to use whole chickens here on the beach when the Crystal Beach pier was up years ago.


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

I peel shrimp when fishing for Pomps for the same reasons, I also think that it makes it harder to yank off the whole thing. Often before I did this, I'd get a hit and just have a head or tail, so getting rid of the head and fan makes them focus on the part you want to hit, and increases your chances of actually hooking up form a hit. Depends on what's working though. Sometimes it takes the action of the live shrimp to get a hit, even then I'll yank of the fan for better sent.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Seems the fish can ingest the hook and bait better on peeled shrimp...a little cocktail sauce and a beer help too.


----------

